# Roy gets dunk of the year



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Roy gets the #1 dunk at NBA.com.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Damned NBA.com won't let anyone out of the US watch their videos. ****ing *******s.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

who did he dunk on? and is there a video, i think it was that Clippers one?? it was nasty indeed but i honestly think Tyrus Thomas had the best dunk or at least post dunk reactions


----------



## Jesukki (Mar 3, 2009)

briaN37 said:


> Damned NBA.com won't let anyone out of the US watch their videos. ****ing *******s.


I'm from Finland and that video works.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sick *** dunk.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

chairman5 said:


> who did he dunk on? and is there a video, i think it was that Clippers one?? it was nasty indeed but i honestly think Tyrus Thomas had the best dunk or at least post dunk reactions


Cheikh Samb I believe.


I felt sorry for Oden on the one he got owned by Wallace.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Jesukki said:


> I'm from Finland and that video works.


Oh. Well none of my friends over here in Hong Kong can watch NBA.com videos. Is it an Asia thing?!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

A snap shot of the dunk.


----------

